# Galaxy/Micro Rasboras



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone currently have any of thses fish? I just ordered 12 of them and I know I should have asked before. Are they tight schoolers? Colorful as they seem?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

This is a new fish that recently entered the hobby. AZGARDENS has a hard time keeping them in stock. The namers can't decide if they are Rasboras or Danios (Celestichthys margaritatus). Thay are also called the Celestial Pearl Danio. They would school like any Rasbora or Danio.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

i've seen them at the LFS and they're cool enough. they were in a small tank with other fish so i didnt see them schooling as much as they could have. But i think they will be great!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

NeonShark666 said:


> This is a new fish that recently entered the hobby. AZGARDENS has a hard time keeping them in stock. The namers can't decide if they are Rasboras or Danios (Celestichthys margaritatus). Thay are also called the Celestial Pearl Danio. They would school like any Rasbora or Danio.


I notice they have been called numerous names. They were found around 2007. I actually ordered them from AZGARDENS. I haven't heard if they have them in stock yet.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I order two dozen of these the other day, and they came into the store today. They're absolutely tiny, no longer than your fingernail is wide, so they're still young. If you look closely, you can see the dots on them and a bit of washed-out orange, but it's very faded. Hopefully with a little time and good feeding they'll color up a bit, but so far they look bland, and from talking with a bunch of fish importers, the color is highly variable. One batch will look bad, another will be amazing.


----------

